# Handicap helper



## Dickyhanky (Sep 6, 2020)

I am a handicapped woodworker. I can't stand for very long. I'm looking for an aid to allow me to remain standing at my drill press. Any ideas are welcome


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking online, it's unbelievable how much some devices cost up to $ 8000, 
this seemed to be the least expensive but not sure if it would work for you.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002671WFC?tag=ecservice-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Do you absolutely require a standup press? If you can get away with a decent benchtop model that sure gives you more options.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have mounted stationary belt sanders and a 14" band saw on custom bases that work for me well while seated. This would also work for a table mounted drill press.


----------

